# Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%



## alapataws (Jan 30, 2010)

The U.S. Forest Service plans to cut the America the Beutiful annual pass, senior pass, disability(access pass) benefit from 50% off down to only 10% off camping. They also would impose fees for day use. You can about this at the link...

http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2009/12/forest_service_could_eliminate.html 

We only have until February 1st to try to stop this pending legislation. Please, I urge you to send your comment too...

http://www.regulations.gov/search/Regs/home.html#submitComment?R=0900006480a60f36

Thanks,
J.K.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Why should we oppose this? Just askin'.


----------



## alapataws (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Well, for many many reasons...

For one it is National Forest, National Park, BLM, and all Corp of Engineer lands. That's public lands paid for by our taxes. It's bad enough to have to pay an extra fee to access these areas, but to reduce a benefit for seniors and those who are disabled is morally wrong. It is a good faith breach of obligation... No fee, keep it free...

Secondly, again, this is public land, mine and yours. Public land should not be managed for the profit of the private sector; it's public land. Companies like Xanterra, Recreation Resource Management, and others are lobbying Washington for these changes.

Third, Most seniors or those with disabilities (like myself) are on fixed incomes. We depend on this 50% off campground use at these places. You see, if I am camping at Deep Creek Campground in the Great Smokey Mountains National Park, it cost $17.00 a night. With my life-time Disabled Access Card I only have to pay $8.50 a night. If they change this, I would only get 10% off or $1.70, making my nightly cost $15.30 a night. That is an increase that would keep me, and many other Senior citizens and those with disabilities from enjoying these places. On my small disability income, I just could not afford it, and it would drive me to other places like some State Parks that still a 50% off camping to disabled people and Seniors.

Fourth, this reduction of benefits does not affect government spending. Look, I am a conservative and all for less spending and government, but this only effects the bottom line of public land concessionaires. 

My father is 63, he camps with his wife in a National Park a few weeks out the year, the same fee increase would effect him and any one else 62 or older, or disabled. It is no different than if they keep it up NOT increasing COLA for Social Security. If this passes, we will have to pay the extra 40% out-of-pocket, which will reduce the amount of our retirement income or disability.

This is a really bad idea and must be stopped. Again I urge everyone to following the links above and comment. Comments are only open until February 1st, so time is of the essence here. Cut spending on the "turtle highway" in florida, or tarp, or well, I could go on and on; but don't cut this program. There are too many Seniors and those with disabilities that have it hard enough... In addition to sending a comment at  http://www.regulations.gov/search/Regs/home.html#submitComment?R=0900006480a60f36 I urge everyone to send a comment to your Senators and Congressman, and Coarlynn Holbrook at the U.S. Forest service. You can also google this topic if you want to read more articles on the subject.

I hope this helps,
J.K.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Just another of our federal gov taking care of elder and disable people :angry:   Get us off the road :angry:  Stay out of the parks :angry: Dont give us a raise because the cost of living hasen't gone up   Work them all their life tax them to death and then forget them :disapprove:  Well it will be the final straw for our traveling so that will help Obamas plan for helping the economy.  Anybody in the market for a MH   Yes, I know here I sit with a MH in the yard and complaining but we did without to live our final dreams.  Maybe our dreams were just nightmares


----------



## alapataws (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

You got it Chelse.

This legislation is nothing but a bunch of BS!

J.K.
"A geologist is just a frustrated artist."


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

THERE IS NO MONEY TO SUPPORT YOU OR ANYTHING ELSE NO MATTER WHAT YOUR CONDITION IS.

I know that sentence sets me up for ridicule, but it is the TRUTH and you might just as well start planning with that in mind. The sooner the better.

THERE IS NO MONEY.

The "government" HAS NO MONEY.

The "money" provided now is BORROWED from somewhere else. It will take all that we can produce just to pay back some of the INTEREST.

Whether you talk about federal land upkeep, welfare, medicare or social security, the money for those is BORROWED money. 

The TAXES we pay don't even pay the INTEREST now let alone in the future!

Go ahead and vote for some more PROGRESSIVES and keep complaining. If you loved FDR and Woodrow Wilson, then you love the damn PROGRESSIVES  that have put us in the position we're in now. And I don't leave the Bushs out of this either.

Your fees aren't supporting the public lands. Your fees are supporting the fixtures on the public lands like employees, roads, buildings and campsites. Why would you not expect the costs to go up? If the ones that use those services don't pay for them, then who the hell do you expect is going to pay for them? People in New York City? Houston? Des Moines?


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Oh Boy!


----------



## alapataws (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Wow TexasClodhopper, am shocked by your post. I do agree with the whole progressive movement, yes I watch Glen Beck everyday! I also have a private long term disabilty policy, so all my income is not through social security disability insurance. Thanks for the fiancial advice though...

Is the country broke and going in the wrong direction? Sure is, I agree with you there too, but...

This pending legislation may not affect you, but it will affect many, many seniors and disabled people all over this great country. It is wrong to reduce this benefit and I would argue that it is a breach of contract with all those who have these Access Cards. Senior citizens paid $10 for a lifetime pass. Those who are disabled it is given free with proper documentation. If anything, those allready receiving it should be grandfathered in...

Try living in my shoes Texasclodhopper...I think you would look at this differently. Try spending 75% of your life confined to a bed or chair and look at life then my friend...

God Bless,
J.K.


----------



## buddhacnote (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

I am disabled as well and think this is crap. You hit it right on the head J.K.

THIS IS WRONG!!!!

Buddha


----------



## alapataws (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Thanks for the support Buddha, yes; THIS IS WRONG..

J.K.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Well I for one thik it is mismanagement of funds that creats most of our problems.  Yes, I understand that it's the American way to better oneself and prosper but not by stepping on others to get there.  The camping fees have gone up for all us that have the Golden Age. Half price is now what full price used to be.  I can accept that even though our leaders say the cost of living has not gone up in the past year.  I paid more home/land tax than before even though they have depricated.  My MH tag was 3 bucks cheaper even though it depricated 10k.  Wasen't one of the reasons we broke from England on account of high tax? None of our leaders have ever worked an honest day in their life and an honest man/woman with common sense and with very little money would stand about as much chance of getting elected in any office as a snoball in well you know where. IMO world trade killed us.  Yes, we would be paying more for our products because some worker would be making more than 1.25 hr to produce it but it would balance out.  Woops someone just kicked my stool out from under me :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%



> TexasClodhopper - 1/30/2010  6:42 AM
> 
> THERE IS NO MONEY TO SUPPORT YOU OR ANYTHING ELSE NO MATTER WHAT YOUR CONDITION IS.
> 
> ...



Hey Tex, In about an hour, my wife and I are going to the Bold and Fresh show.  Wish I could meet you there.  


 :8ball:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

What ever happen to the days when we took care of our forest?  I can remember taking logging roads to go camping.  If something need fixed, a group of people would go and fix it.  Now the government has taken all of that away from us because we are not smart enough to do it our selves.  Some of my best memories are moving fallen trees, repairing broken down bridges, clearing out a campsite or what ever needed done.  Not anymore.  Remember when you would hardly ever see a Forest Ranger?  Not these days.  DNR has them everywhere.  Thick as fly's.    :angry:  :disapprove:  :evil: 


 :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Well, I told you that post would open me up to ridicule, but I did it anyway.  :clown: 

Perhaps you didn't understand what I said.

There is no more money to subsidize those "discounts" that you are upset about.

I can't change that, but your original post assumes that everyone will be supportive of your claim of benefit reduction. The majority of us are not. We are sympathetic to your argument, but there's nothing we can do about it. We have no more money.

It's all gone for many years to come.

If we increase the subsidy for the item you are interested in, then someone else's subsidy will have to be cut back. I happen to know at least one guy that is much more disabled than you. At least you can walk. I'd like to help him, too, but there's no more money for that either.

There is no other way to put it without being blunt. Everyone is affected. Everyone's life will change. You might just as well get used to your life changing, too.

THERE IS NO MORE MONEY.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Tex, I agree in general with you but guess I'm not understanding something.  Why take away what we already have?  Properly run the funds taken it should support it. I can see where they have to go up on prices but they have done that.  Kind of like the lifetime antique tags we bought for old autos that they then took away.  I thought the half price for seniors and disable people was great before I reached the golden age.  As a nation we should be able to care for the elder.  Yes this country is broke and the Chinese will own us if we keep going in the same direction. I still say it's our leaders that have gotten us into this fix.  I see nothing wrong with the government protecting our national forest.  If they hadn't stepped in private industry would have all our forrest with housing development. Yes I think the government has done good in some things but we don't need government in everything. Greed is the root of all problems.


----------



## EASY77 (Jan 30, 2010)

RE: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

I am with Tex on this one.  It is not that nobody cares, its that the progressives (read Obama, Pelossy and Reid) spent all our money, THERE IS NO MORE MONEY, and they are going to continue to borrow from the chinese to spend some more.  The Govt is going to find every and any way to suck what you have left also.

Spring better hurry up, before they figure out a way to ban or tax some more our MH's, Trucks that pull TT's or 5th W.

   Travel Easy !!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%


Well the Bold and Fresh Tour was a blast.  O'Reilly wasn't as funny as Beck but that didn't matter.  If you are a Progressive and an Obama lover you might get a little upset.   Wish you could of have been there.

ps.  I am not trying to change the subject.  :clown:    



 :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%



See? This is really why we are in this situation. It is so difficult to tell people that have special interests in mind, those that have "reached the golden age", those impoverished and those that are disabled that it is WAY PAST time to "gore *their* ox". Everyone has been indoctrinated to except the idea that the government "should be able to care for" {*insert your favorite subsidy here*}.

You were taught this by the PROGRESSIVES starting in the era of Woodrow Wilson and Franklin Roosevelt. (Have you ever heard of the "progressive" income tax? The more you make the higher your tax rate?) Your schooling started changing around that time and has continued since.

And now here we are today. We've supplied generations of people with "support" for one thing or another and promised generations that we'll "support" their lifestyles to death for almost a whole century. The argument is over. We have arrived.


It doesn't matter who did it. It doesn't matter how it was done. There's only one thing that everyone alive today has to retrain their brain to accept and realize ...*THERE IS
NO MORE
MONEY*
Anything you want your government to supply now will just add to the problem. It is just difficult for so many indoctrinated people to recognize what a government subsidy is. Some of the first subsidies you might think of are those "dang welfare" recipients or those "dang farmers", but by and large the biggest subsidies are handed out to those that have "reached the golden age" and those that are disabled.
Now before you go getting off on me for beating up on old folks and the disabled, hear me out. (I'm one of that group, too!)

*The point I'm making is* that you should expect the largest group of subsidy recipients to be affected the most. We've already seen it with the way the Progressives were/are forcing nationalized "health care" on us. The only place they can find funding is to reduce the subsidies to those that have "reached the golden age". (If you don't think the Congress is full of Progressives, then in his State of the Union speech, why did President Obama address and welcome the "Republicans" and his "Progressive friends?" He did not address his Democrat "friends." Democrats and Progressives are not the same animal.)
So, the original poster was up in arms about a cut in a "benefit from 50% off down to only 10% off". He doesn't see this as a government subsidy that we can no longer provide, but we're going to provide _some_ of it just so no one gets *REALLY* angry. We'll cut it back "progressively" so you won't be pained all at once.

Get used to it. It is small potatoes compared to what is coming. Guess what? The check is not going to be in the mail forever.

Hunker down and think of how you are going to _*exist*_ without your favorite government subsidy.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Tex you should be a politician :laugh:  I think I can agree with most you say   but you put it so far above me that I dont know what your saying :laugh:  I don't like the government taking care of everthing :angry:  If I had all I have paid into the system I would be ok but I realize that what I was putting in went to provide for my mom and dad and others.  I could live well off what has been taken from my checks over my lifetime.  I do agree that the government has saved land for future generations to enjoy by creating the National forrest.  I remember when I could take a gun and hunt most anywhere I wanted and fish on any stream. No more it's all posted as my property is.  I used to camp in the COC parks for 4 dollars but now it's ten plus so prices have gone up and this I accept.  Still say it's greed and mismanagement that causes a lot of the problems. I can exist without government subsidy.  I'm a country boy and we can survive :laugh: but I can't and still pay all the taxes levied on us :angry: Guess we are the generation that will have dreamed the American dream only to wake up and find a nightmare :laugh: I have seen people that are able to work but want the government to take care of them and this includes disabled and folks with nothing wrong with them. If you are disabled, young is there something you can do and not be a burden on the system? If your able and not working are you just lazy? Just can't find the job you want?  Bet a Mexican will be willing to do it.  Now Tex remember you got to just put it simple for me to understand :laugh:  Remember Progressive was a magazine to me    Think when all is said and done we will fall out of the bag with the same basic view.  I just can't articulate it like you can :laugh:   Dang, that soapbox just slid out from under me again


----------



## JamesH (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

I agree with you Tex, I know someone on this forum that is in a wheelchair and can not walk with out assitance that there is no more MONEY to help him. Everytime he goes to the doctor he is put into a system that if he sees him more than six times a year, no matter what is wrong, he will be denied.
We let this happen and we still are letting it happen. Where is our VOTE and VOICE.


----------



## alapataws (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Tell me...who asked for this propoasal to decrease this benefit?

Was in Democrats or Republicans or the Forest Service?


----------



## utmtman (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Well as a disabled elderly veteran, on a fixed income will suffer from any rise in price.  And I know many others that will too.  I noticed that some campgrounds are charging the same as a cheap rv park with full hookups and all they offer is a place to park, access to water, and a out house.    I will enjoy my camping but if the prices go up or if they take away the discount I will have to give up that enjoyment.  I used to camp at least a week or two of every month from May to August.  Now I am lucky to do a couple of weeks during that same time frame.  Income is the same reason we are suffering this winter in a snow enclosed are.  Dang I just cant keep paying more out.  

I have worked for several national parks since I started fulltiming and they all said the same thing, that they are barely surviving because of lack of funds to pay employees and repairs.   They say if it were not for us volunteers they would have to close the parks.  And companies like Xanterra are trying to take the parks over.  And if they do it the price will go thru the roof.  Look at Yellowstone National Park Xanterra all but runs that park.

I too remember the dirt logging roads for camping and fishing and I also remember the two campers I put holes in driving down these road and running into tree limps hanging over them.  Those were the days.  They are now all two lane asphalt roads and instead of the dedicated campers they now have all the trash and garbage people at the camps.  we all know these people the types who drink and raise hell and leave garbage and campfires burning, race boats on the lakes and laugh at causing havoc for the dedicated campers and outdoor types.

The wife just got her retirement paperwork for 2010 with her Jan check and her federal taxes are going up by 28 dollars a month and I am sure that is to try and pay for all that money BO is giving away all the time.  So for all you working types here it comes the payback for all the money spent to get us out of a whole last year.  And I am sure the states taxes have gone up as well to pay back the money they received as well.

So in ending the elderly, veterans, and disabled are to get the shaft first and it hurts.


----------



## alapataws (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Answer to above question...

Okay, okay, okayâ€¦

You see everyone is missing the point here. Tex you are right on what you say; mostly. 

Progressives: The Progressive Era in the United States was a period of reform which lasted from the 1880s to the 1920s in response to industrialization. Progressives advocated a wide range of economic, political, social, and moral reforms. 
Purification of politics was a main Progressive goal, with many Progressives trying to expose and undercut political machines and bosses. In particular, their attempts to exclude illiterates, blacks, (which are funny to me because there are black progressives today) and others from voting, and to reduce immigration from Southern and Eastern Europe through devices such as a literacy test. Many supported prohibition in order to destroy the political power based in saloons. At the same time, woman suffrage was promoted to bring a "purer" female vote into the arena. Hmmm thatâ€™s weird, isnâ€™t Hillary Clinton a Progressive too? Yes she isâ€¦
Disturbed by the decadence of the Gilded Age, the progressives were committed to changing and reforming the country. Significant changes enacted at the national levels included the income tax with the Sixteenth Amendment, direct election of Senators with the Seventeenth Amendment, Prohibition with the Eighteenth Amendment, and women's suffrage through the Nineteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.
The Progressives tried to permanently fix their reforms into law by constitutional amendments, included Prohibition with the 18th Amendment and women's suffrage by the 19th amendment, both in 1920 as well as the federal income tax with the 16th amendment and direct election of senators with the 17th amendment. After Progressivism collapsed, the 18th amendment was repealed (in 1933).
Tex is right; this movement does go back to Woodrow Wilson and Franklin Roosevelt. Obama, Clinton, Bush and McCain are all progressives. It is basically a spread the wealth theory of practice. They want to infiltrate the government system in order to collapse it from within thus causing the entire system to be re-built from their point of view. 
All I know is that my original post is not about progressives, bailouts, tarp, or spendingâ€¦itâ€™s about lobbyist. You see Yellowstone National Park, established by the U.S. Congress and signed into law by President Ulysses S. Grant on March 1, 1872 was Americas first National Park and public land. PUBLIC LAND! C Nash is right, if we did not have some public land, Yellowstone would be a housing development you are I could not afford to enjoy. Now when I say lobbyist, I mean the concessionaires that are managing some, not all, of our public land campgrounds. To answer my question above itâ€™s not Democrats or Republicans, or even the Forest Service that has proposed this benefit reduction, IT IS THE CONCESSIONAIRES who proposed it. This proposal has nothing to do with progressivesâ€¦


----------



## alapataws (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

If anyone wants to know more about this whole progressive thing I suggest watching Glen Beck, but also going to the library and learning it for yourselves. Does anyone plan on going to Glen Beck's 08/28/2010 Restoring Honor Rally at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial? My wife and I will be there...


----------



## LEN (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

The point is, It is not a benefit decrease it is a call for increase to pay for the services. We have grown up in an age that every one is owed__________again fill in the blank. Well the blank has hit the bottom of the well and the well is all but dry. If WE want the services WE must pay for the services. And in this case the service is costing more or there will be no more service it's that simple. OH for the last week I've been paying $45 a night and next week I will be on BLM at $0 a night(with no services). Service costs--MMMMMMMMMM maybe I can get the guy in the provost next to me to pick up mine too. 

LEN


----------



## alapataws (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

I have to say one last thing on this topic...

I did not post this to create a political forum. I posted it because this is a forum about RVing and camping and directly relates to that. There are plenty of political forums out there to talk politics if you want to do so. I just thought I would bring this to the peoples attention who will be affected by this proposal, that's all.

Have a great day and God Bless,
Jason K.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Nothing wrong with expressing all views and opinions in general forum IMO Jason. All we are discussing affects our rving.  Still one of the great things about our country.  FREEDOM OF SPEECH.  Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

As long as we're civil to each other ... everything we do now is "political." We have one mission ... kick the bums out that won't get us out of this mess, and don't start whining when OUR ox is gored.

This is about what you originally posted. We're all sitting close to home, because the costs keep going up. Wait until hyperinflation sets in this year or next. The only camping you'll be doing is in your driveway.


----------



## WILLY3328 (Jan 31, 2010)

RE: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

At the risk of being flamed, I'll try to explain why I disagree with this proposed change (eliminating the 50% camping discount for pass holders).  As I explained to the Forest Service when I submitted my comments to the proposed change:  These are Public Lands, operated by private concessionaires, for profit.  The consessionaires are the ones who have lobbied the Forest Service for the change because they are not sucking enough money out of the land that WE ALL OWN!.  Here is a copy of the comments I submitted.  I hope it clarifies the issue a little better:  

"Lots of technical information in this notice to pour over however, the bottom line for me is that eliminating the 50% discount would elevate the Forest Service campground fees to that of commercial campgrounds and would therefore, be of little interest to me.  "Public" owned lands should not cost the "public" anywhere near the same as private campgrounds.  Private campgrounds must purchase the land, pay real estate and sales/use taxes, building, electrical & plumbing permit fees which are not applicable to public lands and generally, they provide more amenities than public lands.  Therefore, the camping fees on public owned lands should be nowhere near the same as private campgrounds.  If the concessioners aren't happy about the discount, perhaps they should find another line of work".

P.S.  Tex, I agree 100% with your take on the economy and the horrible situation this administration has put us in but this issue is not about the government supporting anyone, it's simply the private, "for profit" consessionaires trying to get more money in THEIR pockets, but removing it from OUR pockets.

Nuf Said.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

I kind of doubt that you'll be "flamed" here. We respect your opinion.

I keep making the same comment over and over, because it seems that someone else can't quite get beyond what's in front of them.

THERE IS NO MORE MONEY.

This doesn't have anything to do with the greedy "for profit" "private concessionaires" "sucking ... money" out of our pockets.  Look beyond that. 

As business people, they are looking to a time when they won't have enough revenue to make it worthwhile to be there. They are trying to get ahead of the cycle, so they can keep people employed and bring home the bacon.

What are they seeing that you aren't?

It's happening in boardrooms all over the country; day after day. People like you and me that are forced to make plans for the future, because that is their job. And what are they seeing that makes them planning to reduce expenses, raise prices and (hopefully) some profit?

HYPERINFLATION - because all the money we see will be next to worthless. The Federal Reserve (not the government) will be printing more, and every time they print a dollar, every dollar out there will be worth only 50 cents.

THERE IS NO MORE MONEY. Everything we produce is used to pay the interest on the loans we have taken out.

That means that we will eventually see very high interest rates on loans for RVs, because any institution that is loaning money is competing in a global market for the money they have to loan. All the money is used to pay towards our debt, so it becomes less available. What happens when something becomes harder to get? It costs more to get it. The price goes up. Big time.


----------



## alapataws (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Well it's February 1st. Today is the last day to comment on this topic at, http://www.regulations.gov/search/Regs/home.html#submitComment?R=0900006480a60f36

I am waiting on a response from both my (D) & (R) Senators (FL), and my local Congressman C.W. Bill Young. I will keep everyone posted as to the outcome of this legislation. Thank you all for you interest in this topic.

J.K.


----------



## alapataws (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Hi y'all, here is another RV forum talking about this same issue...

http://community.fmca.com/index.php...21a31a&showtopic=991&pid=5854&st=0&#entry5854

J.K.


----------



## Paul235 (Feb 1, 2010)

RE: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%



Even if we don't agree with any of the political wars that have been going on for many years, the nation has got to realize that redistribution of wealth doesn't last forever. If we can't demand reasonable actions of the folks we send to public office, then it all comes to an end. Any argument for the continued financial support of our favorite needy cause or deserving class of people has just run into a brick wall. Only the totally blind or fantasy world non thinkers couldn't see this coming.My family is directly affected by this also as I have a 40 year daughter at home in a wheelchair since 19. Not an easy thing to deal but that's life and I wouldn't trade her for anything.  I can only agree with Tex's honest, critical analysis of the present situation:



* THERE IS NO MORE MONEY* 




 Sad but true.


----------



## superslif (Feb 1, 2010)

RE: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

All I know is camping fees in the "state parks" here in Ohio have increased 300 - 400% over the last 15 - 20 years.  Here in Ohio state funding has decreased every year.  State employees working in the parks was at 2000+, 15 years ago.  Now down to the 500 - 700 range.  My luck, by the time I'm old enough to use Ohio's senior discount for 50% off during the weekday nights, it will be gone too.  Yes, there are seniors that are very well off RVing in multi 100K coaches, then there are others trying to stretch their retirement $$$.


----------



## USMC (Feb 3, 2010)

RE: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Well I guess I will get off the subject some but as we travel I have had occasions where people have invited us to park our RV at there home for the night at no cost, it seems to me that there is an easier and cheaper way to travel in an RV, with the price of camp sites now days it seems like it would almost be cheaper to run ones generator and use his solar power for electric and access a dump station for free when needed.

There are many places that will let you park behind there place of business for the night or in a church parking lot, many places if you just need electric to keep your batteries charged will let you do that at no charge, one just has to pick out a place and ask.

Our forefathers traveled across this country in covered wagons and stopped and made camp where ever they wanted and where they found a place that looked good to them, maybe we should start thinking more about by passing the RV parks and find our own place to camp where we choose, and get off the grid some and do our own thing.   

I suspect that if a camp site cost you $18.00 a night a person might let you camp beside his barn for $8.00 a night if you ask them.


----------



## alapataws (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

I agree USMC. I wonder how soon it will be before we make the checks payable to China? In a way, I guess we already do...

J.K.
Lord, please save the Republic.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Might be interesting reading on this topic http://www.infowars.com/the-bankruptcy-of-the-united-states-is-now-certain/


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Might want to also ck out this site.  Doesen't hurt to read and study both sides http://factcheck.org/


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%



You might think that with a name like "FactCheck", one could trust the "facts" they present. However, keep in mind where it all comes from. "FactCheck" is part of "The Annenburg Public Policy Center" run by the University of Pennsylvania. Here's a little bit from an article that tells part of the story:

_... When I read "Annenberg Public Policy Center", a bell went off in my head. While the AP refers to the organization as "nonpartisan" - which might be true - I think they may still have a place in their hearts for the president, who used to Chair the Chicago Annenberg Challenge for four years...working closely with William Ayers._ ... _The significance is two-fold, for it details both the outright lies and secrecy of the new president and his allies, and reveals the only executive experience Obama has ever had.... _Sanity Sentinel 

There's a "fact" that they sort of forget to reveal. They aren't exactly "unbiased", and how could they be?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Thats what I am talking about.  Who can you believe anymore?  Guess you can read the extreme left and right and hopeful come up with an answer somewhere in the middle of the road.  Kind of like the FR problems here on the forum, all we hear are the bad ones.  Are there good FR products out there? Yes, but hearing of these problems make us aware that there may be fire where there's smoke. Would I buy one? Probabaly not but I would still look at them. Guess I consider my glass half full or gas tank half full.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

To go along with your no money comments, I remember when Obama was running for Pres and I was working at a national park and everyone who came thru whom had those stickers to vote Ob, were saying they were sick of how deep Bush sunk us into debt and Ob would get us out of debt.  I would love to be able to talk to them people now.  Sorry folks could not resist.  And its sad that our parks and forests services are being taken over by concessionaires.  It takes away from the originality of the ideas behind the parks and national forests.


----------



## whitey (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Hey Tex; They have just gave the fat cat on wall street billions of dollars and the Gov. Can not afford to let us have a little 50% off Camping, They don't mind to send our young  men and women off to War and they come home disable but they can hand out the money too the fat cats. I just on't belived a word of that about been to big to fail.I think some of those people needs to were Madoff is at. Some body mess up.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%



Whitey, now THAT'S mostly how we've gotten into this crisis. 

_They all got theirs, so I'm going to get mine! _

_Everybody sees people on disability or at the welfare office and has to go get some for themselves. _

_Farmer's can't farm without a subsidy. Businesses can't run without a government contract._ 


_I've paid into that pot for 25 years! I deserve whatever I can get out of it! _

_I'm going to work for the government for 20 years and then get 50 years of retirement income._THERE IS NO MORE MONEY. ANYTHING WE PAY OUT NOW IS BORROWED.
IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO DID IT ... IT'S DONE. 
NOW YOU'VE GOT TO LIVE WITH IT.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Tex is right!!!  The milk has been spilt.  All we can do is lick it up.  Like Glenn Beck said.  "Time to reset".  Fire the Federal Reserve and go back to the gold standard.

........only "gold and silver Coin a Tender in Payment of Debts";.........  US Constitution, Article I, Section 10.


 :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

BTW, Whitey, I meant no personal offense to you. Your comment inspired my comment.


----------



## whitey (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

Hey Tex; No offense taken, Just old man disgusted with the way this country has got in the mess it is in now. And i didn't mean to step on your toes, i know that  we are broke. However some one need to be held responsible for this mess.


----------



## whitey (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

I just get a little paranoid when they send our young men women off to died in some foreigner country. I can not forget the 50000 names on the Veit Nam wall.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%

well Whitey I agree with you, in away, I would rather be there than in our back yard. As a Viet Nam vet I can under stand your concern. I am going to the Viet Nam Memorial wall this April. I have a lot of friends on that wall, and I know it going to emotional, but I feel I need to go before I get to old and  can't make it or die .


----------



## Triple E (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Forest Service to cut Access Pass benefit from 50% down to 10%



> TexasClodhopper - 2/13/2010 7:27 PM
> 
> Whitey, now THAT'S mostly how we've gotten into this crisis.
> 
> ...







HeyTex, Haven't you heard. We aint broke no more. *We just got $15,000,000,000.00 legal counterfeit money*. No need to worry.:disapprove: :dead: :angry: :bleh: 



:8ball: .


----------

